# Reluctant feeder



## Pipit (May 31, 2009)

I just got my two bottle babies home.  Nick drank just fine, but Molly won't touch the bottle yet.  She sucked on my finger, ate some hay and leaves and drank water from the water dish.  What do I do if she refuses to eat from the bottle?

I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how.  Meantime, there are pics and a short video of them coming out of the pet carrier at my web site, www.n4dbi.com.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 31, 2009)

Instructions found here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=767

I'm going to hazard a guess that she may need a little time before she'll eat and to keep offering the bottle to her. We keep our calf bottles warm by sticking them into a pail of hot water.


----------

